# Velodyne DD series service manual



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a defective DD-15 and looking for the service manual

I have the ULD-15 / 18 service manual and it is not the same at all

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not dealt with Velodyne for a couple of years but in the past they were very reluctant to release service information for their units. They generally require them to be sent back to them for service. I would contact the company and ask if they will provide a manual, but don't be surprised if they will not.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> I have not dealt with Velodyne for a couple of years but in the past they were very reluctant to release service information for their units. They generally require them to be sent back to them for service. I would contact the company and ask if they will provide a manual, but don't be surprised if they will not.


thanks for quick reply
The fact that I can find just about everything on internet but not the Velo service manual is a good indication of that


----------

